# Should Prairie Hunter change his nickname?



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

*Should Prairie Hunter change his nickname to Omniscient Hunter?*​
Yes00.00%No19.09%I don't really care, I just wish he would find a MN board to post on1090.91%


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

After reading several of his posts the last few days, I am of the opinion that "Prairie Hunter" should change his nickname to "Omniscient Hunter" because he sure seems to know it all. :roll:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Two things that my father said apply to Mr. Omniscient:

1.) "He is the type of guy who's personal friends cringe when they see him coming" and;

2.) "Opinions are like a$%holes, unfortunatley everybody has one and when they write them, they are disturbing to look at, and they usually have a retched stench"

I believe these both quotes are apropos :lol:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Bioman, MRN, Mresner, and now Mav. We have never quite seen eye to eye have we. That is fine by me. 

Any title on arrogance would have to be awarded to Bioman or MRN. The fact they agree so often with the mob makes most blind to their inflated chests. oke:

I would suspect that Bioman was looking in the mirror when he wrote points one and two. Tough that his own father would utter those words to his own son. Being a dad is often a difficult task.

Ken W. *I* went too far and I apologize. The people of NC ND are all good people and I enjoy spending time with them. I did go to far. 

Those of you that post on other sites probably notice that I rarely if ever post onto the hot topics page. Will comment on ND hunting areas, techniques, etc... No expert, but 30 years of ND hunting experience must count for something.

I push the envelope here to get you off your butts. From the outside looking in -- you had a couple of targets: 
*slow the influx of NRs* :sniper: 
*slow the leasing and land buying down. *:sniper:

Neither has quite happened yet. Celebrate that you are united, :beer: but what are united for ?? If you did not get your message across to those that make the decision - maybe just maybe there might be another way to deliver it.

Name change ... Even if I wanted to ... Chris will not let me.

Finally channel this energy away from me and fix upon Mr. Frost, Schlect, and company.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ph you are a PUKE!! Alot of people cant stand you on this site. uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Enough!

As humorous as this can become, let's put this to rest.

Cool it on the personal attacks guys. :beer:

THREAD LOCKED.


----------

